# Canon rebel eos Xs



## koiv870 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi! I bought a Canon Rebel Eos Xs a few years ago and i was wondering if it was still a good camera in the market. I bought it 400$ at the time and now i wonder if for the same price the DSLR are much better and if i can find compact cameras, in the 100-200$ range, that are as good if not better?

I ask that because i was looking to buy a cheap (100-200$) compact camera to take small videos and panoramic pictures while traveling but if my 200$ compact is going to produce better pictures thank my Rebel Xs i might change my mind and start looking at a new DSLR instead.

Thanks!


----------



## Dao (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you have a smart phone that can take small video as well as panoramic pictures?  If yes, maybe just use that.


Technically, your XS, although is old, it is still better than most of the point and shoot camera as far as image quality goes.  As for whether the newer DSLR is better than your XS.  It is hard to say.  There are chances that even if you get a new camera that cost more than twice than your XS, the end result could be the same.

There are limitations with your current setup.  But that may or may not be the camera itself.  As for photos goes, lens, light and knowledge are also important.


----------



## koiv870 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for your answer.

Actually i don't have a smartphone. I was thinking of buying an ipod touch, which have panoramic pictures and 1080p videos, but it has 5 mpx and cost 300$. So for 300$ i'm wondering if i can get something that will be better than my camera instead.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 3, 2013)

Your XS will take great pictures.  It's a 10 megapixel camera and while newer DSLRs generally have higher resolution, most people don't use all the resolution their camera can provide.  

For example... if I display display an image on my computer (my computer screen is 2560 x 1440 -- which is probably higher than most) that's only about 3.7 MP.  If I were to print an image in 8x10 size at 300dpi, that'd only be 7.2 MP (yes, I could increase the resolution of my printer or print in a physically larger size... at which point I would finally be using more than 10 MP.)

The lenses available for the XS aren't just "better" than a point & shoot or phone with a built-in camera... they sweep the floor with them.  There is no comparison.  So it's a great camera for pictures.

However... the XS shoot video (well... there's an app that will let it shoot vide if it's connected to a computer.  Normally it doesn't shoot video.)  I think the T1i was the first Rebel model to get video/movie mode.

You can "stitch" panoramas together from photos using your XS.  You'll need some software for it.


----------

